# Which PFD???



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Just searching the net and came acrosse these just woundering which one do you think is better cause i like all 3 lol.
http://www.camping.com.au/at/shop/P-460 ... g_PFD.html

http://www.camping.com.au/at/shop/P-117 ... acket.html

http://www.camping.com.au/at/shop/P-938 ... g_PFD.html

Cheers Tim


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

hi tim
to be quite honest none of them.
There all too bulky, too many pockets, no bright colours (should at least be a pdf2) and look too damn hot for summer. If your spending a few hours or more in a kayak you need something light and comfortable. I think this summer I will be getting a inflating pdf and keep my bright yellow pdf2 for winter.....any way that's just my opinion.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

kool thanks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe6qRYkAACffgAAQQIeAEoVgUAA/79/gMADmpiKn5J4iNI2jJoJ6mmQ9QwaaNNMJiZMBA0wanqam0RkNIeo9BAaaDtFrACcgo7tnxZuLAqrOhCRscnTOdqWfm8Zq201fdgj7iREGRWNS+seU1h9eNONQpuUA+LU8jANxAR7ckQTz5FBpEETCq6ypkH7+Ubqqqd8oSmcXmEPT0ntZiOFCuO1UoPshiQ5bPgZpp6SMcXul3dg4igGi0m5bwKbxgiOZEtptYHRHKHW7IilSEzTEWuUSIwv5zpeqF1vElyUGcY3CpMSr2Q/OQSdiUTWIFYsayijR6Ngg4U3S+wu5IpwoSHdVIsSA


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks very much Red. Does anyone know where in Melbourne they sell these and price???

cheers tim


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRAt7kUAABFfgAAQRYP+8oBAkAC/99/AMAD2ZglRMCjQ2k8obUZBpoD0gaJMaRoaEZDNRoaNMjIJU0UZMnqYCZNHkBGQyIhFEdmKxlmy3TXQ4OxYrTJsjPT5Z9aOT7KligJsDEC3pNy0vLrUHDzUvKcDsZIXEBEexpmILHjSITmVlTxakMVMwcNPAtk7mbuPqoTidDqQTqrKiE7rOmKeJRFVlqNJ+LGFN0a3oylPxqOBjcQPXzQxEbVDUa4JMBeBmwjNz0ynfIFOqGwSUUOIZ3KWmv6/YhuRLeoyi2YrbVjOwqW0hg7iVfQRUTjuOoMMNEweS0XW/avBATSbMqAcEkeHJOEO/dRQJBcGmMBV/F3JFOFCQEC3uRQ=


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I have seen these at Anaconda stores.

Not sure if there is one nearby.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys ended up buying one these today as it was very cheap stormyseas Inflatable Yoke.

Thanks all 
Tim


----------

